# Apistos World



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Have anyone tried this store's products?

Are they good?

Going to check them out this Saturday!



http://www.apistoworldhk.com/shop/


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I was at Tung Choi street last year and spend over 5 hours going thru all those lfs...actually I went there 4 times


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

definately going to see when I go back to HK when I claim my $6200 HK next year

wonder if I can bring ANY aquatic product thru customs


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Hoyuen said:


> definately going to see when I go back to HK when I claim my $6200 HK next year
> 
> wonder if I can bring ANY aquatic product thru customs


You should be able to bring most aquatic product thru custom except live stocks, live plants and fish food.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hoyuen said:


> definately going to see when I go back to HK when I claim my $6200 HK next year
> 
> wonder if I can bring ANY aquatic product thru customs


It's going to be hard, because the law is tighten at the end of this year


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

The store is small and disappointing, nothing good to bring back


----------

